# My very first gold ever :)



## Wingedcloud (May 1, 2016)

Hi everybody,

I'm submitting a picture of my very first gold button. I can't tell you from which material I had it from, because I saved the powder from many processes and melted it all together.
This button weighs 2,9g. I had it tested and came out with a 0.997 purity (aorund 23,9K), which is pretty good for my first one, in my opinion.

I would like to thank everyone on this forum that made this button possible with their teachings, guides and doubt answering. I'm commited to getting more buttons to show, and i'll try to get some notes from my processes, so that someone can learn from it in the furure 

Best regards,
Winged


----------



## nickvc (May 1, 2016)

Well done 8)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (May 1, 2016)

Indeed!

Keep on keepin' on. 

-topher


----------



## Palladium (May 1, 2016)

It's having a baby!

Looks good brother!


----------



## Anonymous (May 2, 2016)

Hey that looks good. Well done.


----------



## artart47 (May 3, 2016)

Nice!
artart47


----------



## upcyclist (May 3, 2016)

Good job!



Palladium said:


> It's having a baby!


Hahaha


----------



## scrappappy (May 6, 2016)

Palladium said:


> It's having a baby!



Must be The Golden Child :mrgreen:


----------

